# Earlier than expected



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Alice had her babies!

I'd checked her earlier in the day and she'd seemed big, but not dramatically. I gave her another week or so at least. But the little madam fooled me and just as I went to bed, I checked again and saw some little pinkies. They are absolutely tiny and she has had 8, quite good for a first time mum! I've only had Alice over a week, so the male I've had her in with, Hatter, certainly can't be the father. When I brought her from the pet shop, she didn't even look big! So, the daddy is unknown, but she was housed with males and I bought three of the males she was with home with me, so it could be any of those. Hatter and his brother (I think), Knave, are black brokens. And Bayard is a broken Agouti. Most of the others were the same kind of colour, so I'll never know the father. I'm hoping some of them will have coloured rumps like Alice, regardless of the father's colour. If most don't, the majority will be up for sale again. I'll keep pictures coming 

Anyways, here are the pictures!








With Hatter.








With Alice and Hatter.








All eight of them.


----------



## Somergal (Sep 25, 2010)

Congratulations! I really like Hatter!


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

It`s nice to have a dolly-mixture sometimes! I`m sure they will be gorgeous once they mature. x


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

:scool


----------

